# Hurst Shifter Rebuilding Video



## Paul Blaccard (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a new video that shows a complete rebuild of a Hurst Competition Plus Shifter. I also have in the video description links to download 3D files to 3D print your own assembly fixture.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Paul, great video and thank you!! 😁 

My OEM no stops 68 Lemans comp shifter is hanging up from 2nd to third. It feels like the shifter is hitting something internally. I do notice in the hung up position that 1st and second arm has moved about an eighth of an inch forward from neutral position. 

I have the shifter out soaking in paint thinner now and may open it up today. Is there anything I can see wrong in there before tearing it apart? The Muncie m20 tranny was rebuilt about 7k miles ago.

Most people are telling me that this is the nature of these shifters and make sure to shift in an exaggerated H pattern. But this is so bad that there's got to be a better way to make it better.
Also, do they make a rebuild kit that has the rubber grommets that go on the shifter arms (no bushings)?

Stay safe and thanks again,
Chris


----------

